

At 15, Mark Zuckerberg might have been working through early Facebook prototypes - breck
http://www.boston.com/business/innovation/blogs/inside-the-hive/2013/04/03/angelfire-year-old-mark-zuckerberg-might-have-been-working-through-early-facebook-prototypes/os8bH4EO2b8Tiudr6e08oM/blog.html

======
joonix
Had the same kind of page at his age. AngelFire and Geocities. Was also
scripting my own "eZine" in ASP for a music news page that summarized articles
around the web, linked to them and allowed reader comments. This was a pretty
new concept at the time (in the "mainstream"... Slashdot started it in 97) the
term blog didn't really exist yet. However, I'm not sure I saw the web as
"small," it just was what it was. He had good sensibilities to recognize its
potential at that age and time.

------
geekymartian
He did what everybody did at that age and time, a html full of java applets.
The article is very poetic. "Fourteen years later, he’s still the the most
visible face of the world’s largest social network." meh

